# Wishes for new Macs - make your voice heard!



## NameOfBand (May 23, 2017)

Hi!

After chatting with Apple about my USB 3.0 hub disturbing Wi-Fi (solved by wrapping it in tinfoil, some USB devices are badly shielded and disturbs Wi-Fi when connected to USB-C/Thunderbolt 3 for some reason - though I'd just let you guys know!), I also wanted to make some requests for the coming Mac Pro. I got a link to a feedback page where you can choose any Mac and choose "Enhancement Requests" for feedback type, and make wishes for the new machines! Maybe most of you already know this, and maybe you think it's not worth your time, but I thought I'd tell you, so the people here that use Macs and want them to fit your uses as musch as possible can wish for that! There's strength in numbers!

I'm gonna request high RAM (maybe up to 256 GB), CPU with high clock speed and core count balance, overclocking if possible, good connectivity, good expandability and Optane Memory. What else do you think is important? 

Here's the link: https://www.apple.com/feedback/


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 23, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> USB 3.0 hub disturbing Wi-Fi (solved by wrapping it in tinfoil, some USB devices är badly shielded and disturbs Wi-Fi when connected to USB-C/Thunderbolt 3


I'll have to try that. I have a usb 3 drive that interacts quite strange - everytime it's connected there are no wifi signals anymore to connect.

Thanks for the link. I think it's important to have a choice whether you need a dual graphic card setup or not.


----------



## gsilbers (May 23, 2017)

feedback?

just to copy this

http://pascaleggert.de/macpro.html


----------



## Musicam (May 23, 2017)

MAC PRO MORE CHEAP!


----------



## NameOfBand (May 23, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> feedback?
> 
> just to copy this
> 
> http://pascaleggert.de/macpro.html


Actually send that link as feedback, I will as soon as I've finished the feedback on MacBook Pro!


----------



## mc_deli (May 24, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Hi!
> 
> After chatting with Apple about my USB 3.0 hub disturbing Wi-Fi (solved by wrapping it in tinfoil, some USB devices är badly shielded and disturbs Wi-Fi when connected to USB-C/Thunderbolt 3 for some reason - though I'd just let you guys know!)/QUOTE]



Ooh my wifi also dies when I connect USB peripherals. I thought it was bus power overload and the rMBP's fault... I have an SSD connected to one USB3 port and a USB3 hub connected to the other (USB3 not C). So, it could be a badly shielded hub...? You really wrapped your hub...?


----------



## JPQ (May 24, 2017)

Does this page goes this way i select model and what i want to it? looks like it. My own personal needs i give feedback about Mac Mini.


----------



## gsilbers (May 24, 2017)

Musicam said:


> MAC PRO MORE CHEAP!



apple moved production of the mac pro to the us. @ us wages i think its going to be more expensive... or at least the same


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna request high RAM (maybe up to 256 GB), CPU with high clock speed and core count balance, overclocking if possible, good connectivity, good expandability and Optane Memory. What else do you think is important?
> ...



Thanks for the link! I put in my request, which was also for more Ram upgrade options. If the new MacBook Pro's had the option for a user to upgrade to at least 32GB (or more), I'd probably buy a new one. Love my 2013, but was always baffled why they soldered the Ram.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Musicam said:


> MAC PRO MORE CHEAP!



This.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 24, 2017)

Before switching to Mac in 2013, I had buyers remorse when I shelled out for my $2800 MacBook Pro. However, it has paid for itself in spades. Mac's are certainly pricey, but from my experience, I can't put a price on reliability. It has pulled through for numerous paid gigs, and I know that all of the internal components are 100% compatible.


----------



## NameOfBand (May 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Ooh my wifi also dies when I connect USB peripherals. I thought it was bus power overload and the rMBP's fault... I have an SSD connected to one USB3 port and a USB3 hub connected to the other (USB3 not C). So, it could be a badly shielded hub...? You really wrapped your hub...?


Sure did! Actually it didn't work flawlessly, so I put the hub behind my laptop and made the top part with the ports face away form the computer, and the bottom, which I was able to cover completely compared to the top where I had to leave open space for the ports, face the laptop. So far no problems!


----------



## NameOfBand (May 24, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Does this page goes this way i select model and what i want to it? looks like it. My own personal needs i give feedback about Mac Mini.


Yes, just select a model and write your requests!


----------



## JPQ (May 24, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Yes, just select a model and write your requests!


Thanks i dream basicially quad core mac mini again at least 16gigabytes of ram and fast hd. Imac is fine but is big you display is needed other computers and your prefer matt displays like me.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 24, 2017)

Yeah, very frustrating when they butchered the specs of a Mac mini, while at the same time upping the price. :(


----------



## gsilbers (May 24, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Thanks i dream basicially quad core mac mini again at least 16gigabytes of ram and fast hd.



it would be nice if it was expandable to dock SSD drives and 16 gig ram sticks x 4. so it would be a mega mac mini!
that way it can be used as a small business server type of deal.. and for us.. a nice VEP slave computer.
but for heavy processing then go the macpro route with the options on the vaporware options I linked above.


----------



## JPQ (May 25, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> it would be nice if it was expandable to dock SSD drives and 16 gig ram sticks x 4. so it would be a mega mac mini!
> that way it can be used as a small business server type of deal.. and for us.. a nice VEP slave computer.
> but for heavy processing then go the macpro route with the options on the vaporware options I linked above.


Mac Pro is out of queston with my money income which means i have music budget for 500euros year i think mainly and i dont define computer budget but i feel 1600e in five years is max what i hopefully must pay. saddly means now imac or buying pc computer and new daw again.(very likely Cubase becouse Reaper looks complex to me and i want notation in same place). and very likely based how Microsoft works dont way get pc. and my one my best friends uses mac for music but totally different way and differnet music which means she can do many things with her computer.


----------



## chimuelo (May 25, 2017)

I would like to see the Operating System for Audio and Video production they promised years ago
That way a 2.0GHz Xeon or i7 would suffice.
Cut permissions from the CPU by 60%.


----------



## NameOfBand (May 26, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I would like to see the Operating System for Audio and Video production they promised years ago
> That way a 2.0GHz Xeon or i7 would suffice.
> Cut permissions from the CPU by 60%.


What's that? Got any link or so with more information on the subject? Would that OS let audio be processed in parallel?

Btw guys if you care about this please send in your feedback via the link I provided! Maybe it will have some effect. Has anyone except me done it so far? :O


----------



## chimuelo (May 26, 2017)

No information.
They prefer to use a business model of planned obsolescence.
Guys with 2008-9 Macs don't need new machines, they work great.
Bad for business if machines don't need upgrading every few years.
Still want to see custom OS like you see on synths that have pretty decent re sampling capabilities and sequencers...


----------



## Fab (May 26, 2017)

^ Yeah but surely if that's the way you want to go about it wouldn't you have to spend more money on marketing?


----------



## gsilbers (May 26, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Mac Pro is out of queston with my money income which means i have music budget for 500euros year i think mainly and i dont define computer budget but i feel 1600e in five years is max what i hopefully must pay. saddly means now imac or buying pc computer and new daw again.(very likely Cubase becouse Reaper looks complex to me and i want notation in same place). and very likely based how Microsoft works dont way get pc. and my one my best friends uses mac for music but totally different way and differnet music which means she can do many things with her computer.



I am guessing its the reason apple decided to pursue iphones since they can upgrade yearly or bi yearly. 
I bought a 12 core mac pro in dec 2009 and i am still using it. I did the upgrade cpu a couple of years ago but i do rememeber being hella expensive but still going strong after 8 years. I do admit i should of bought other monitors that hwere not apple brand. 

I am with you on the windows side. i am very fast with logic and leanring another daw seems hard for me now. 
But i have been using windows for office stuff and i have to admit it has gotten a lot lot better. 
actually, the finder/dekstop and workflow has actually become better than macs! I feel apple has been dropping the ball on simple things like being organized and the finder menu options. and not to mention the iCloud integration. They mentioned in the latest appel events they will work on that so hopefully it will be better. 

Just a note but sometimes poeple automatically assume a windows computer will be cheaper but sometimes its not the case. It depends on the specs. If you build a windows pc using server class chips and high end graphics then the price will match macs. but if you build a pc using gaming specs or non server chips (more commercial) then the price will be cheaper. that was the case on the mac pro towers. i am guessing these new darth vader helmet macs are more expensive due to the very custom parts. 

hopefully apple will be more open to customization and not do the "this is how you need to work" type of shiat they keep doing.


----------



## NameOfBand (May 26, 2017)

Uhm, anyone knows how to delete a poll or change the title?


----------



## sostenuto (May 26, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Uhm, anyone knows how to delete a poll or change the title?



 This'l learn ya .... 

Went to survey and it's a great example of what's wrong / needs fix'n ......

Total PITA to RE-tell 'em ... they deleted me when they deleted mid-range desktop PC !


----------



## NameOfBand (May 30, 2017)

I've now sent in feedback about the MacBook Pro, the Mac Pro and the Mac Mini


----------



## NameOfBand (Aug 10, 2017)

Bumping this thread to hope we get some more feedback to Apple!


----------



## bjderganc (Aug 11, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> feedback?
> 
> just to copy this
> 
> http://pascaleggert.de/macpro.html



Looks cool, but I'd much prefer a high end i7 to two 1080s that would never get any use.


----------

